# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Tạo web trên google site ko được

## phuonglan11

mình đã tạo được một trang web trên google site, nay mình muốn tạo thêm một trang nữa nhưng giao diện hiện nay lại khác mình điền đầy đủ các yêu cầu rồi tại sao ok thì nó báo là " có lỗi nhưng ko nói lỗi gì" làm đi làm lại nhiều lần cũng thế, rất mong các bạn chỉ dẫn mình cảm ơn nhiều !
xem hình minh họa rắc rối là ở chỗ này : 
http://img705.imageshack.us/f/minhha.jpg/

----------


## anhvan

http://cione.com.vn/videos/224/tao-website-ca-nhan-mien-phi-bang-google-sites-1
http://cione.com.vn/videos/225/tao-website-ca-nhan-mien-phi-bang-google-sites-2

trong trang cione đó có video hướng dẫn cụ thể lắm
bạn tham khảo nhé

----------


## drspillerseo

*tạo trang web trong google site*




> mình đã tạo được một trang web trên google site, nay mình muốn tạo thêm một trang nữa nhưng giao diện hiện nay lại khác mình điền đầy đủ các yêu cầu rồi tại sao ok thì nó báo là " có lỗi nhưng ko nói lỗi gì" làm đi làm lại nhiều lần cũng thế, rất mong các bạn chỉ dẫn mình cảm ơn nhiều !
> xem hình minh họa rắc rối là ở chỗ này : 
> http://img705.imageshack.us/f/minhha.jpg/


có thấy hình gì đâu?
nhưng theo mình nghĩ thì có lẽ do bạn đã chọn một tên cho trang web của mình đã bị người khác sử dụng, hoặc bạn dùng các ký tự không hợp lệ cho tên trang web của bạn.

----------


## nxtk2401

link hình die rồi bạn ơi ! kiểm tra lại đi ! :whistling:

----------


## ocean123

chẳng thấy hình ảnh đâu để tư vấn cả

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

*trả lời: tạo web trên google site ko được*

tình trạng bạn nói có thể là tên trang web bạn đặt có người dùng rồi, bạn đổi tên khác là tạo được trang mới thôi

----------

